# Few Gw things left for trade\sale...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I am NOT willing to split lots....so please don't ask! I am located in canada, Toss me a pm if anything interests you.

Skaven-$300 (All most Current Models) 
--------- 
1 Very well Painted Screaming bell 
40 Well Painted storm Vermin 
20-25 IOB Clan Rats 
40 PlagueMonks!! 
80 Painted Clan Rats 
1 Plague Furnace (Unpainted) 
2 Warplightning Cannon 
1 Skaven Warlord IoB 
1 Greyseer on Foot (The cool one with the rat on the staff) 
2 Warlocks 
Random Weapon Teams. 
Skaven Armybook

Chaos-$80 
-------------- 
1 Demons of Chaos Army Book. (fantasy)
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
12-20 Bunch of Demonettes 

Eldar-$350
======

Hq's
-------------
1 Eldrad
2 Autarchs (One Jump Pack, One Hawk Wings)
1 Swooping Hawk Pheonix Lord

Elite
-------
6 Striking Scorpions
10 Howling Banshee's
1 Wave Serpent

Troops
--------
10 Wraith Guard
5 Dire Avengers
20-30 Guardians
5 Rangers

Fast Attack
-------------
5 Swooping Hawks (i think)

Heavy Support
----------
1 Wraithlord
1 Falcon
1 Nightspinner

Bfg-$100 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated) 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship 

Chaos-$100 
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool, Painted) 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch (need Striping) 
12-20 Bunch of Demonettes 

1 Necron Monolith
1 Tomb King Skull Catapult

None-Gw 
======= 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 

Wants 
===== 
Cash
Mtg Cards 
Retribution of Scyrah Models (Unpainted preferred) 
Well Painted Vampire Counts 
FW marine Models for Blood Angels


----------

